# Knife sharpening Set Up recommendations



## CrisM (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi everyone! 
I’m new here and i’m about to upgrade my knife sharpening set up. At the moment I have a 1000/3000 stone(quite small in size) and I’m looking for a new sharpening set up. My idea is this:

1) The Atoma 600 diamond plate(a friend of mine has the 400 and told me is great and it can also be use as flattening stone).
2)A combi whetstone 1000/3000. I’m open for suggestions.
3)A 6000 polishing stone. I saw the King S1 and the S3. Any experiences with this 2?

Thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## devopsprodude (Sep 12, 2016)

I have the Bester 1200 https://www.chefknivestogo.com/bester1200.html?writerev=1&pid=bester1200 and the Suehiro Rika 5k https://www.chefknivestogo.com/suri50grst.html?writerev=1&pid=suri50grst based on recommendations I got on this forum and they work well. I also have the Atoma 400 plate https://www.chefknivestogo.com/atoma325400pad.html?writerev=1&pid=atoma325400pad Which also works very well. Was able to rehab my Itinomonn wa-gyuto (also recommended here) in about an hour after chipping it pretty badly cutting spaghetti squash. Both stones require 20 to 30 minutes of soak, but are otherwise excellent.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

What are you sharpening? If it's German stainless all you need is a king 300 and any 1000, save the underside of the 300 to flatten the 1000.

The Iminishi 1/6K is the best combo for the money, the Atoma 600 is probably as fast or faster than the king 300, you should probably go 400 though, a 1K should clean that up fast enough, works fine for a king 300.


----------



## CrisM (Feb 15, 2019)

devopsprodude said:


> I have the Bester 1200 https://www.chefknivestogo.com/bester1200.html?writerev=1&pid=bester1200 and the Suehiro Rika 5k https://www.chefknivestogo.com/suri50grst.html?writerev=1&pid=suri50grst based on recommendations I got on this forum and they work well. I also have the Atoma 400 plate https://www.chefknivestogo.com/atoma325400pad.html?writerev=1&pid=atoma325400pad Which also works very well. Was able to rehab my Itinomonn wa-gyuto (also recommended here) in about an hour after chipping it pretty badly cutting spaghetti squash. Both stones require 20 to 30 minutes of soak, but are otherwise excellent.


Thanks. I saw good reviews about the about those stones. I think i'm gonna go with the Cerax 1000 instead of the bester for some small details. And the rika 5k sounds like a really good option.


----------



## CrisM (Feb 15, 2019)

rick alan said:


> What are you sharpening? If it's German stainless all you need is a king 300 and any 1000, save the underside of the 300 to flatten the 1000.
> 
> The Iminishi 1/6K is the best combo for the money, the Atoma 600 is probably as fast or faster than the king 300, you should probably go 400 though, a 1K should clean that up fast enough, works fine for a king 300.


I'm sharpening a Global G2 and a Tojiro Yanagiba at the moment.


----------



## MnMarc (Apr 24, 2018)

I love my Naniwa Chosera 800 https://www.chefknivestogo.com/ch800grstba.html and 3000 https://www.chefknivestogo.com/ch3grstba.html. They can be used as splash and goes, so no waiting while they soak. The Choseras cut very quickly with great feedback. They make sharpening a pleasure. Very heavy and dense. The 3000 is a great stone for honing in between sharpening. Just a few passes and my knife is razor sharp. Definitely worth the investment. They will last forever.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

cerax are fine, you can probably get them lots cheaper than niniwa pro/chosera. get the ones for knives, not wood working chisels. Korumacu/Shapton pro are a good value also.

I think Globals can be treated as Germans in terms of sharpening. For your yani you can go as high as you want. Aryshiyama is a good and affordable one in the 6-8K range, Geshin 8K is amongst the best but over $100. 10K or higher tend to clog, get a matching nagura/conditioning stone with these to both clean and work up a little slurry.

Always finish on a clean mud-free stone with a few stropping stokes for best edge, here is were you add a microbevel also. I sharpen very shallow-angle, then microbevel as I see fit for the application. Really helps eliminate the last of the burr also.


----------



## snapshot2020 (Jan 31, 2019)

This might be a little late but here is my thoughts on a sharping sysyem.
I just received the new Choseras #2000 stone, and after i had used the Choseras #800 the other day, i was waiting to see if the Choseras #2000 would improve my cheap hard stainless knife blades, bought for testing using the Japanese water stones and the Japanese style of using the stones.

First the Choseras #800 had really made a big difference, from just using my King 1000/6000 stone as i was working with first as i was really getting no where with the King 1000 side.

But today after using the new Choseras #2000 stone, i noticed it did improve the notable sharpness of their blades.

So both Knife2meatu and Benuser both from another forum were correct in the Choseras #2000 stone being a really great stone, but for my needs i feel can just leave it with the Choseras #2000 stone and get the cutting results from my hard stainless steel test knives.

If later i want to do more refining i will use my King 6000, and see if i gain anything.

Ivan Hersh, 44 minutes agoEditReport
+ QuoteReply


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

As Benuser finally convinced me, anything over 1000 grit is actually not going to improve cheap stainless like German Krupp 4116, used on most European and Chinese stainless knives, unless you are doing pure slicing, no board work. For steel like that the Chosera 800 (actually a 1000) is a good place to stop.


----------



## snapshot2020 (Jan 31, 2019)

rick alan said:


> As Benuser finally convinced me, anything over 1000 grit is actually not going to improve cheap stainless like German Krupp 4116, used on most European and Chinese stainless knives, unless you are doing pure slicing, no board work. For steel like that the Chosera 800 (actually a 1000) is a good place to stop.


For what i was trying obtain after the Chosera #800, my King 1000 just was not giving the results i wanted, after using the Chosera #2000 i feel i am getting the results.


----------

